# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية .. السبت 29 مايو (صفحة خاصة)

## Ehab M. Ali

*السلام عليكم
بعد طول فترة إحتجاب نعاود من اليوم الاطلالة عبر الصفحة الفنية اليومية وأتمني أن تجدون فيها ما هو مفيد .. والشكر لكل الذين كانوا يسألون عنها باستمرار

*  توفي المطرب الجنوب أفريقي شيفيو نتشيبي الذي كان مقررا

 أن يغني في حفل افتتاح كأس  العالم لكرة القدم بجنوب

 أفريقيا إثر إصابته بمرض الالتهاب السحائي.

وقالت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية إن شيفيو نتشيبي (34  عاما)

 نقل إلى مستشفى في بورت إليزابيث الأسبوع الماضي قبل

 الإعلان عن وفاته حسبما  أعلنت شركة الإنتاج "إيبيك"

 المتعاقدة معه.

واختار رئيس جنوب أفريقيا الأسبق نيلسون  مانديلا نتشيبي

 للغناء في حفل افتتاح البطولة التي تقام في قارة أفريقيا لأول

مرة.

وكان المطرب الراحل يستعد لأداء أغنيته الجديدة  "أمل" في

 حفل افتتاح كأس العالم يوم 11 يونيو/حزيران المقبل في

 جوهانسبورغ.

ولم تقرر "إيبيك" بعد ما إذا كانت ستمضي قدما في طرح

 الأغنية  أم لا، في حين دعت عائلة نتشيبي إلى "تقديم

 موسيقاه لأكبرشريحة في العالم. 


*توفى فجر امس الجمعة 28 مايو الكاتب المصري أسامة أنور عكاشة بإحدى المستشفيات  الخاصة بالقاهرة، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.
وكان عكاشة قد دخل إلى غرفة العناية المركزة في مستشفى  «وادي النيل» بالقاهرة، مساء الثلاثاء قبل الماضي، بعد إصابته بتجمع مياه على  الرئة.واضطر فريق الأطباء المشرف على حالته إلى وضع المخرج الكبير على جهاز  التنفس الصناعي، غير أنه لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة ولم يستجيب للعلاج.وكان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك قد أمر بعلاج الكاتب الكبير  أسامة أنور عكاشة على نفقة الدولة، بعد الأزمة الصحية التي ألمت به.وقد  أصدر الرئيس مبارك تعليماته بعد علمه بالحالة الصحية للكاتب الكبير بضرورة توفير  كافة أوجه الرعاية الطبية اللازمة له، وعلاجه على نفقة الدولة.وأسامة أنور عكاشة أحد أهم المؤلفين وكتاب السيناريو في الدراما المصرية والعربية،  وتعتبر أعماله التلفزيونية الأهم والأكثر متابعة في مصر والعالم العربي، والراحل من  مواليد 27 يوليو 1941م في مدينة طنطا محافظة الغربية تخرج من كلية الآداب عام  1962م. وله أعمال كبيرة مثل ليالي الحلمية وآخر أعماله التلفزيونية كان مسلسل المصراوية الذي بث في  سبتمبر/أيلول 2007م، والذي حاز على جائزة أفضل عمل في ذلك العام، ويجسد المسلسل  تاريخ الشعب المصري منذ العام 1914م.

*** أكد الشاعر محجوب الحاج تعاونه مع عدد من المطربين الشباب في المرحلة المقبلة من  أبرزهم ياسر تمتام في أغنية (عافي ليك)، والفنان محمود عبد
العزيز عبر أغنية  (ماكان العشم)، ويمتد تعاون الحاج مع الفنان جمال مصطفى (فرفور) عبر عدد من الأعمال  الغنائية من أهمها (عاجبك كدا) التي صاغ ألحانها محجوب الحاج، وأشار الحاج إلى  فراغه من ديوانه الشعري الجديد الذي يطالعه الجمهور قريباً ويحمل عنوان (صيفك أبرد  من شتاك).

**** حازت أغنية الفنان الشاب سليمان محمود الشهير بأبو علامة على المركز الأول ضمن الأعمال المرشحة لتمثيل السودان بمهرجان الأغنية العربية للشباب الذي ينظم هذا العام بمصر، وتستمر فعالياته لمدة أسبوع بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة، وكانت لجنة فنية مكونة من د. عبد القادر سالم ود. كمال يوسف وطارق جويلي ومحمد حامد جوار ووليد زاكي الدين أشرفت على المسابقة التي شارك فيها عدد من الفنانين الشباب أبرزهم الفنانة نبوية الملاك والخطيب الشفيع وأبو علامة.ونالت أغنية (حورية) التي صاغ كلماتها الشاعر صلاح شلقامي ولحنها يوسف القديل ثقة اللجنة التي قررت تمثيل الفنان أبو علامة للسودان خلال المهرجان.
وسبق أن مثل السودان في آخر فعالياته بتونس الفنان محمد الفاتح «زولو» وبالجزائر عمر جعفر، وبليبيا محمد الخاتم، وبالمغرب أسرار بابكر، وكان أبو علامة شارك من قبل بمهرجان الأغنية القومي للشباب بأغنية «آخر رسالة» من كلمات كامل عبد الماجد ووضع لها الألحان ابو علامة، ونالت المركز الأول

***** تقدم قناة (زول) في العاشرة والنصف من مساء كل يوم حلقات من برنامج المسابقات للفنانين الشباب «المواهب» في مختلف ضروب الغناء، الحلقات من تقديم المذيعة سالي، وتضم اللجنة التي تشرف على المسابقات الموسيقار شاكر عبد الرحيم، ود. منال بدر الدين، والاعلامي خالد الوزير.ويهدف البرناج إلى خلق أصوات جديدة بعيداً عن تقليد الفنانين الكبار، وتتم اعادته يومياً في الرابعة والنصف عصراً، وشارك في البرنامج (250) متسابقاً تمت تصفيتهم إلى (50) وسيتم تقليصهم إلى عشرة للوصول إلى بطل الحلقات.

***** على طريقة الاعلامي البارع في فضائية الجزيرة د. فيصل القاسمي، وحين اشتداد الوطيس بين ضيوف برنامجه الحواري (الاتجاه المعاكس) يلجأ القاسمي إلى «لزمات» معروفة لتأجيج نار الصراع والخلافات بين المتحاورين بقوله: «يا جماعة.. يا جماعة.. مش هيك».
بذات «اللزمات» الصدامية، ولكن «بلكنة» سودانية، لجأت الصحف والدوريات الفنية مؤخراً إلى تأجيج ساحة الخلافات الفنية التي وصل بعضها إلى مهاترات «غير منضبطة» وأخرى تمت لها تسويات «بالدولار» وأُخر يابسات.
شهدت الساحة الفنية وعبر الصحف والصفحات الفنية حراكتً «مطلبياً وقانونياً» بين أطياف المبدعين، انعكس أثره سلباً على مفردات الساحة بمجمله، واستثمر البعض هذه الخلافات الحقوقية في الوسط الفني، مما جعل «الغباش الأخلاقي» هو العقد المنفرط على سوح كل القصائد..
الموسيقار غاندي يقول حول هذا الانفلات: «أنا شخصياً أعتقد أنه لا داعي لهذه الخلافات خصوصاً أن اطرافها هم في النهاية زملاء مهنة واحدة وأصحاب رسالة، وأنا أعتبرها خلافات غير فنية وأتمنى أن تناقش هذه الخلافات في الأندية حتى يجد لها الجميع حلولاً مناسبة قبل أن يلجأ أطرافها إلى الصحف.
أما الصحافي هيثم كابو الذي كان ضيفاً في حلقة سهران يا نيل مع بعض رؤساء تحرير الصحف الاجتماعية والفنية حول مسألة شبيهة بذلك قال: «كثير من الشعراء والملحنين يقصدون بذلك محاولة لفت الأنظار اليهم وأخذ قسمتهم من شهرة المطربين»، لكن رغم ذلك تنشر الصحف لهم..!!
 فيما اعترف عادل سيد أحمد رئيس تحرير صحيفة (الاسطورة) انهم يسعون لبيع صحفهم وذلك عبر النزول إلى رغبة (القارئ) الذي يحبذ مثل هذه الأخبار..!!
وهذا نموذج حي لهذه الشائعات والخلافات الموبوءة على الصحف، حين ترددت شائعة باعتزال الفنان خالد الصحافة للغناء، فرد بكل عنف خالد قائلاً: «دي اشاعات مغرضة.. لا أدري من ورائها ومن المستفيد من اطلاقها؟ رغم أنني ليس لدي خلافات في الوسط الفني»!!
الفنان المغترب العائد الموسيقار علي السقيد يقول وعلى شفتيه كل ألوان الحزن: «ما يحدث الآن يدل على أن بنياناً لا أساس له سيسقط، وما يحدث هو مسؤولية الجميع، وما يتم ما هو إلا إشارات سالبة قد تُضيع ملامح جيل بأكمله، إضافة إلى غياب الحركة النقدية الحقيقية، وضعفها أيضاً يدخل ضمن الأزمة الحالية، اضافة إلى مسؤوليات أخرى تتوزع بين الاتحادات والشركات الفنية وغيرها، فلابد في النهاية من نكران الذات وتناسي الخلافات».
هذا الواقع بكل أسف بدأ يفرض نموذجه من خلال قوالب عديدة تبدأ من الشهرة والتشهير، مروراً باختيار الألفاظ المعادية للياقة الأدبية، مما أسس لسلوكيات متدنية يحتاج أمر عودتها  جدية الموضوعية وإلى دراسات معمقة تستهدف احتواء هذه الظاهرة المتنامية..
يقول كمال ترباس -وهو أحد المنكويين بهذه الخلافات: السبب في ذلك الأحقاد والحسد اللذان أضحيا يملآن الوسط الفني، وهنا دعوني أقول ان «الشللية» في الغناء لا تنفع ولا تنجح، وعلى كل فنان أن يعرف نفسه، هل له قبول، وهل لديه جمهور.. أم لا..؟!
صحف الاثارة والمانشيتات الفاقعة، تطلق أخبارها هنا وهناك على رشاش الشائعات و«المديدة حرقتني».
الفنانة حنان بلوبلو تقول: الوسط الفني يعاني من أزمة، حيث طغت مؤخراً الخلافات الشخصية، أما الفنان صديق أحمد فيقول: بعض هذه الخلافات تجدها بسبب المناصب الفنية الزائلة وليس بسبب الرسالة الفنية.. بكل أسف!!..
نعم.. طغت الأحقاد والخلافات الشخصية/الفنية، وأضحت الصحف ملائ بالمصالحات التاريخية، وأخبار الخلافات فيها وصلت حد الشتائم، وبعض أصحابها قد طوروا من أدوات الخصام إلى أخلاقيات تأتي خصماً على الساحة.
الفنان عثمان اليمني يتحدث عن ذلك  قائلاً: هذه مهاترات غير مشرفة، وأتمنى أن يتجه هؤلاء إلى فنهم، لأن هذه المهاترات لا تضيف لهم شيئاً، بل تنقص من قدرهم وتخرجهم عن المعنى والرسالة المطلوبة ناحية المجتمع ككل.
إنها خلافات يسببها البعض حتى يستعرض عضلات سطوره الفنية، ومدى متابعته لأجواء الفن وكواليسه، مما يفت عضد الزمالة بين المبدعين.
الفنانة أفراح عصام احدى نجمات الغد تقول ان الصحافة الفنية الجيدة هي التي يكون حديثها عن الفنان بموضوعية فنية بحتة، أما الصحف الهدامة فهي التي تعتمد الاثارة والكلام الجارح وهي تنتقل بأخبار الفنانين من الفني إلى الشخصي.
أخيراً..
هذا هو الحيز الذي وضعتنا فيه بعض الصفحات الفنية، بنشرها المتكرر للخلافات، ليس ذلك فحسب. بل السعي لايقاد جذوتها، والخاسر هو الوسط الفني بكل تأكيد.. لكن من يلتفت ويقول ذلك لضميره..؟ سؤال سيظل مطروحاً في مستقبل الأيام..!!



*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*مشكور والله صفحه ملمه بكل احداث الساحه
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مشكووور على الاخبار الفنية الشاملة يا ملك


ربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*خطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
احلي حاجه كلام البت افراح دي اتاريها ما هينه
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا ريس على الاخبار الفنية القيمة ونرجوا التواصل الدائم مع الأخبار 
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يا فنان
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*جزاك الله خيرا يا إيهاب وزي ما بقولوا يا مطول الغيبات ....
وبالله يا إيهاب وبطلب خاص عايزين نعرف ليه أساطير الفن والشعر والأدب حواء السودانية بقت ما بتلد غيرهم ماهي أسباب إنعدام العمالقة وعدم تعويضهم من هذه الأوساط، (كأمثله فقط: مين عوض مكانة :الكاشف - مصطفى سيد أحمد - عائشة الفلاتية ومنى الخير - عثمان حسين - إدريس جماع - مصطفى سند - الطيب صالح  وغيرهم كثيرين)
لماذا نضب معين الأوساط الفنية والأدبية بالسودان هل السبب اللهث وراء المعيشة ام قلة إهتمام المتلقين أم عدم وجود تبني واضح من الدولة لهؤلاء المبدعين أم ماذا بالضبط.
أرجو الإهتمام بهذا الموضوع لأنه هام جدا.
وشكرا على مجهوداتك العظيمة مرة أخرى
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا" العزيز ناصر وان شاء الله سأقوم بالكتابة في هذا الموضوع المهم جدا" والذي يمكن تحويله لحلقة كاملة في قناة النيل الازرق بواسطة الصديق سعدالدين حسن والف شكر يا غالي علي الفكرة وأتمني لو دعمتني بمزيد من الافكار الجميلة 

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا سلام يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور علي الاخبار الراقية
                        	*

----------

